# Tutorial to add a Language Pack to Windows 8 and 8.1



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2014)

While helping a client a few days back I made this tutorial. I thought I would share this with you too.

Tutorial to add Japanese language and font to the PC


Open control panel from the start page or search for the same or press [windows/start + F to open the seach]
 *i.imgur.com/eaV7hoo.png
In control panel Change the view to Large icons
 *i.imgur.com/F1tcKDT.png
Now look for the option “Language” and open it.
 *i.imgur.com/iCrxjej.png
Click on Add a language. 
 *i.imgur.com/KNGj3TG.png
Scroll Down until you see Japanese. Select the same and click on Add at the bottom of the page.
 *i.imgur.com/6LoRaUm.png
The page will look like the image below. Now Click on “Options”
 *i.imgur.com/ggYr6Bz.png
Click on “Download and install language pack”
 *i.imgur.com/9wo3b3S.png
The download will start and install automatically. It is a big file so may take some time to download and install on the PC.
 *i.imgur.com/5sFMQ38.png
NOTE: This will not change the display language of the PC. It will still be English, but any Japanese text will now show up in Japanese instead of boxes.

 *i.imgur.com/10Wzzbs.png
Once installation is complete. Click on Close.
Note that the English language or the language on top of the list will be the Primary language of the PC.
 *i.imgur.com/Wc5xlqd.png


For more information Please visit the link below

Adding or changing language in Windows:
Add a language or keyboard - Microsoft Windows Help

Language packs for Microsoft Windows:
Language packs - Microsoft Windows


----------

